
MobTag Location Tracking - rbaprado
https://mobtag.com/
======
rbaprado
MobTags are a new way to find and be found at any moment, in real-time. You
can create a MobTag using your smart phone or table so other people will be
able to find you and track your movements. Your MobTag will be destroyed after
use, preserving your privacy.

People can use MobTag for various purposes, such as finding friends in a
previously arranged place, be it in a large space or in the middle of a crowd
or even as a security and tracking measure, following the location and
movements of your loved ones or anyone else.

You can also buy an Exclusive MobTag to have a permanent MobTag to call it
your own, featuring more controls to filter who can find you and when, and to
change your appearance on the map. The Exclusive MobTags are ideal for
promotional and professional uses.

